# Need Nakamichi CD-300 pinout



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

I figured out why the Nakamichi CD-300 in the '93 325is I bought doesn't work.....it wasn't connected (DUH!). I have no idea where the seller got it, but it was obviously put in the dash just to fill the hole. Not a single wire was connected to anything. I'd like to see if it works, but the wires from the plug in the rear were cut off (they've obviously been connected to something since they're all stripped and have been twisted). 

This is an OLD CD-300 (manufacture date Feb. 1998) not the current model. Does anyone have the pinout info of the rear plug on this old unit, or know of an adaptor plug so that I can at least see if it will work? The 13 wires are:
red, 
black,
solid green,
green with a black stripe,
solid lavender, 
purple with a black stripe, 
solid gray, 
gray with a black stripe, 
solid white, 
solid blue, 
white with a black stripe, 
white with a blue stripe, 
and solid yellow.

Thanks in advance for any and all help. :thumbup:


----------



## five.two.five (Jan 29, 2008)

Yellow: +12v constant
Red: +12v accessory
Black: ground
White: Left Front Speaker (+)
White/Black: Left Front Speaker (-)
Gray: Right Front Speaker (+)
Gray/Black: Right Front Speaker (-)
Green: Left Rear Speaker (+)
Green/Black: Left Rear Speaker (-)
Purple: Right Rear Speaker (+)
Purple/Black: Right Rear Speaker (-)
Blue: Power Antenna Trigger Output (+)
Blue/White: Remote Turn-On Output (+)


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you so much! I had just about given up on getting a reply.


----------



## five.two.five (Jan 29, 2008)

Hopefully the factory radio harness was cut, but you might want to get a "wiring harness". You'll wire up your Nakamichi CD player to this harness, which will be color to color and then plug it into the factory radio harness. You're also going to need an antenna adapter.

Metra 70-8590 (wiring harness)
Metra 40-VW10 (antenna adapter)

For more information: www.metraonline.com


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

The factory harness on the CAR has not been cut. It was just tucked behind the Nakamichi, still with the plug intact. The radio harness was hacked up, though. I'd love to "PnP' this thing with the right adaptor after fixing the radio harness. Thanks again for the advise, info and links.


----------

